# Need Headphones for under Rs. 5,000



## aniket.cain (Apr 6, 2011)

I want to buy a new pair of Headphones for general usage. Mainly for listening to music and watching movies on my laptop. I listen to all types of songs, and have no particularly favorite genre. I would like a pair with good clarity and heavy bass. I'm using Klipsch Image X10i with my PMP and I love its sound. So plz suggest something which has equivalent detailed sound. Thanks.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 7, 2011)

Not possible in under 5k. The X10 are some good IEM's and you'll need to spend atleast 7.3k for Audio Technica M50's which are the only decent comparable headphones ($150 headphones and $400 IEM's aren't exactly on par but they come close.)


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 7, 2011)

In that case, I'm ready to extend the budget to about 8k. Any more suggestions?


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 7, 2011)

Under 8k ?
I'd go with the M50's as mentioned above. But if you just want a headphone with tons of bass as opposed to a more balanced headphone, then have a look at the Sony XB700 (sound wise, the M50's are closer to the X10 except for the mid-bass bump)

If i were you, the M50's would be my pick. The only worthwhile upgrade over it would be the Denon D2000 for 15k (Not really sure about the Ultrasone Hi-Fi 780 ~ 11k )


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 8, 2011)

Razer Megalodon Gaming Headset - 7.5K


----------



## desiibond (Apr 8, 2011)

no. Megalodon is junk. not much in it apart from brand name. Roccat Kave is much much better. also check these: 

beyerdynamic DJX-1
Grado SR80i


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 8, 2011)

Those are good headphone but the Sr80i's are a complete opposite of the M50/X10, amazing for rock/metal and acoustic but not so for bass heavy songs. 
DJX-1 is old and not in the same league.


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 8, 2011)

I read somewhere that the mids in the M50 are overpowered by the lows in case of bass heavy songs. Though I mentioned that I wanted a headphone with a heavy bass, but still I would like to buy one which has neither of the mids or highs recessed. I have a Sennheiser HD 437 and I am almost satisfied by the power of the lows.


----------



## techplugger (Apr 8, 2011)

hea u can go for Sennheiser HD 215 headphone this is a dj headphone also or u  can also go for Senheiser  HD 25-SP-IIDYN Headphone but that cost rs 7987 but it is one of the best


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 8, 2011)

M50's have a good sub-bass which might give an impression that they're bass heavy.

IMO, they're the best headphones under 8k and will suit the X10's soung signature the most. The other options are the Sennheiser HD555 and HD448. 

Have a look at Head-Fi.org - Headphone forums and reviews for audiophiles and search for review of the headphones under consideration. It might helf you in deciding


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 9, 2011)

How about Audio Technica AD700?


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 9, 2011)

The have VERY less bass but crystal clear Highs/Mids and a great soundstage


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 9, 2011)

So except for the bass, are they better than the M50s?


----------

